# Anybody attending JAE???



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi guys, is there any members on here that will be attending the JAE car show on the 10th and 11th of September?? any traders attending :thumb: if so it would be nice to know before hand so maybe we could meet up for a beer chat/laugh etc..:wave:

http://www.japcarclub.com/


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

May pop over for a look see, aint gotthe Scoob anymore so wont be taking a car along
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

I used to go to JAE with my RX7, cracking show 

Have a good one!

Chris


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nosbod said:


> I used to go to JAE with my RX7, cracking show
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Chris


Thanks buddy,yes im looking forward to it  il have to get loads of pics for the guys that cant get there :thumb:


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Anymore for anymore :lol: :thumb:


----------



## kad 16v (Aug 15, 2010)

was invited to go along but i am stuck working on sat..... bad times


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

i'll be there in a blue corolla t sport :wave:


----------

